# Cost of repeat prescriptions



## liaconn (3 Aug 2012)

I've just had to fork out €25 for a repeat prescription from my GP.  I didn't even see him, just collected it from the receptionist. Apparently this is not unusual and some GPs charge up to €40 for this service. How on earth can that possibly be justified? It was probably about five minutes work.


----------



## Kine (3 Aug 2012)

I would say it was less than 5 minutes!


----------



## Purple (3 Aug 2012)

They shouldn't renew a perscription without seeing you.
You could report them to the IMO but that would be a complete waste of time as they look after their own.


----------



## liaconn (3 Aug 2012)

Purple said:


> They shouldn't renew a perscription without seeing you.
> You could report them to the IMO but that would be a complete waste of time as they look after their own.


 

Its tablets I have to take for two years at least. There wouldn't really be a need for him to see me for each renewal of the prescription. In fairness I rang and asked if I could just collect a new prescription as I really didn't want to fork out €60 for a full visit. I thought it would be about a tenner!


----------



## ninsaga (3 Aug 2012)

have him write 'repeat' on the prescription


----------



## huskerdu (4 Aug 2012)

ninsaga said:


> have him write 'repeat' on the prescription




Sorry but this is incorrect advice. Prescriptions can only be repeated for a maximum of 6 months. If you are on long-term meds you need a new prescription every 6 months.


----------



## Complainer (4 Aug 2012)

huskerdu said:


> Sorry but this is incorrect advice. Prescriptions can only be repeated for a maximum of 6 months. If you are on long-term meds you need a new prescription every 6 months.



And presumably the reason for this, is that the doc should be reassessing your condition and checking for any side effects every six months?


----------



## gipimann (4 Aug 2012)

A GP I used to go to charged the same for consultations and repeat prescriptions (which were "phoned in" and collected).

My current GP practice has an order form which the patient completes for a repeat, and there's no charge for the prescription.   If the GP wants to see the patient who applies for a repeat, it's noted and the repeat isn't issued.


----------



## twofor1 (4 Aug 2012)

I take long term medication, for which my doctor gives me a six month prescription.

This can be renewed for a further six months without a visit for a €10 prescription fee.

It will not be renewed a second time without seeing the doctor.
 
I suppose a lot depends on the medication and what it is being taken for.


----------



## roker (29 Aug 2012)

Change your doctor and tell him why


----------



## truthseeker (29 Aug 2012)

roker said:


> Change your doctor and tell him why



Its not that easy. I have posted here before about the difficulty I experienced in changing GP with the reason being I was unhappy with the pricing and with how the business was being run in terms of following up - if you phoned back with a question the receptionists refused to let you speak to a doctor, take a message or get back to you.

However, when I tried to change doctor I was met by a number of 'closed to new patients', and one practice asked me was I an existing patient and when I said no, asked me had I just moved into the area, and when I said no, asked me why I wanted to change GP and when I gave the reason above told me that *I would have to pay for an appointment to be interviewed by the doctor to decide if they would take me as a patient in the practice*!!

Eventually I lied to a local practice and told them I had moved into the area a while ago but was only getting round to changing doctors now (this was true actually, but I omitted the detail that I was unhappy with my current GP).


----------

